# Heckington manor



## Mikeymutt (Apr 12, 2016)

I have wanted to see heckington manor for a few years now.i had a fail here about a year and a half ago.so was nice to finally to get it out the way.and I really enjoyed this one even though it's wrecked now.the house was built in the eighteenth century.it later became an old peoples home then was bought to be used as an alcoholics rehab centre.it treated 2,000 people in its fifteen year run.but with government funding being cut it had to shut its doors.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 13, 2016)

I see things like this and I think,what an awful waste of a beautiful building...........


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 13, 2016)

The building is still beautiful and worth a renovation. Hasn't been thrashed. Nicely photographed some different shots I haven't seen on other posts.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 13, 2016)

Lovely stuff mate! I've seen quite a few pics of this place but your unique style really adds to it.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2016)

Fab report. Still on my list. I used to be the proud owner of an Amstrad tower system just like the one pictured!


----------



## clinka (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow. I wonder how much longer the typewriter will sit on that precarious desk! Love the photos, you have captured the ambience really well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2016)

Don't think you could produced a better set of images, these are really tip top! The stained glass windows are probably one of the best examples of Arts and Crafts I have seen.


----------



## emmyalice (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow beautiful building and gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Luise (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful, top dollar!


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 16, 2016)

Brilliant work as always, another cracking post


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2016)

There are some lovely features still intact, the brain dead have damaged but not destroyed the place, as good as always Mikey, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful pictures bud


----------



## BexWRC (Jul 17, 2016)

Love the pics, such a shame to see it falling apart just because the previous owner couldn't get the money he wanted for it. When we lived in the village (I grew up there), My mum used to work nights there when it was a rehab center, almost until the day it closed it's doors and has a lot of fond memories. She loves to see reports like this from time to time. it's gone downhill very quickly though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 17, 2016)

BexWRC said:


> Love the pics, such a shame to see it falling apart just because the previous owner couldn't get the money he wanted for it.



Yes; it is always rather bewildering to realise that some owners think they can 'blackmail' local planning officials into passing outrageous schemes by letting perfectly sound properties become eyesores, or just walk away from properties that fail to sell at highly unrealistic and inflated prices. It is not just the older, very large properties that are involved - a few years back a couple of what could have been rather nice detached houses, when modernised, were demolished due to 'abandonment' and resulting decay. The site became a car park for one of these 'out in the wilds' office complexes which seem all the rage in this area at the moment. Valuable housing stock lost for ever!


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 18, 2016)

Great set of pictures. My folks used to have that music centre in the second to last pic.!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

